

Trent Reznor on his new role at Apple - stuartmemo
http://www.theverge.com/2014/10/31/7139201/trent-reznor-talks-new-role-at-apple

======
couchdive
Great,

Do not integrate with I-tunes and bring back Mog! I thought Mog was hard to
use, Beats is ridiculous. My need to find a song by saying I am sitting
poolside naked, just woke up, and eating a mango is next to nil.

